# Won A Nos 30'S Piece



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Normally I would not be interested in a 30â€™s style pocket watch. But a mint NOS, NIB 30â€™s pocket watch from a guy I know, I am, so it became mine. Pics when it arrives. With a number of NOS pocket pieces and 50â€™s wrist pieces in storage it always excites me to come across another at a decent price.

Itâ€™s a green gold filled Hamilton 912 with purpled hands. His pics are actually a little green tinged so not so green. The papers in the case match the serial numbers of the piece, the original cost as printed was $54.00. I somehow find it a little sad that a piece from 70 years ago today only sold for $231


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, looks like new! Amazing!

Andreas :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

That looks fantastic James. I have no problem with "newer" pocket pieces when they look like that. Excellent find. :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

A stunning timepiece, James! You're VERY lucky to own that!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

That's the most desirable pocket watch I've seen posted by a forum user ever.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks can't wait ti get it in, and I meant to say as on the label $52.00


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

James said:


> Thanks can't wait ti get it in, and I meant to say as on the label $52.00


 OMG James..What a beauty! You lucky dawg!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

It arrived, some quick and nasty pics, looks way better in hand. You can see more the green gold in the pic with the back outer cover popped. Acrylic crystal on these needs a quick clean up

Numbers do match the paper both case and movement. Even the box hinges and push button catch is tight


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Clear cartouche, getting some reflection from the blue cloth


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

A stunning watch, James! Use it in good health.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Another stunner James, where do you dig these pieces up from surely that did,nt come from the bay.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks! And yea it did come from the bay but a guy I have known for a while and has sold about 5,000 pocket piece. Thing is his pics are always green in tinge and this time of year is prime holiday time so you nab em cheap. For the most part pocket pieces this year have been grabbing higher than norm prices. I have another nice Hamilton coming that I got for $77 bucks, but that won't last. I see gold pieces grabbing very high prices now since he has been weighing the bare cases on a digi showing the content weight


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Una palabra!

*W**O**W**!*


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

That is superb, James. Very well done!


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Green with envy, James. Just missed a similar Hamilton myself over here. Nowhere near as good though. Cherish it!

Mike


----------

